# Living My Life Like It's GOLDEN!



## neezer (Jun 12, 2008)

.


----------



## MACATTAK (Jun 12, 2008)

Absolutely stunning!


----------



## couturesista (Jun 12, 2008)

You Just Proved That Woc Can Wear Red Lipstick, Very Nice. Is Frankly Scarlet A Matte Blush Or A Shimmer Tone?


----------



## neezer (Jun 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *couturesista* 

 
_You Just Proved That Woc Can Wear Red Lipstick, Very Nice. Is Frankly Scarlet A Matte Blush Or A Shimmer Tone?_

 

Believe it's a MATTE! and thank you for the response i dont wear it often but when i do i make sure it's good lol


----------



## AppleDiva (Jun 12, 2008)

Lovely tut!!


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 12, 2008)

That red is phenomenal.


----------



## DiorLipGloss (Jun 12, 2008)

I love port red! It rocks.  I also have MAC red lipstick but that one is just ok.


----------



## marciagordon189 (Jun 13, 2008)

So Pretty...Work it Gurl


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jun 13, 2008)

Great tut! 

That's a gorgeous look for you! I just love your FOTDs too. You have such a lovely smile, very contagious!


----------



## Margolicious (Jun 13, 2008)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## xbrookecorex (Jun 13, 2008)

I love it and you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 got my package today and left you feedback, hope you got your lip exfoliator or will get it soon!


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 13, 2008)

Wow that is awesome Neezer! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  You did a great job!  BTW I love your title, that is a great song!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jun 13, 2008)

Nice title. I like that song 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And amazing tut!


----------



## Jot (Jun 13, 2008)

beautiful.love the eyes xx


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Jun 13, 2008)

Amazing tut, I hardly ever use my frankly scarlett blush, I really need to use this again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




x


----------



## florabundance (Jun 13, 2008)

amazing tutorial and you are just so beautiful. and so is the little baby up there!


----------



## KittieSparkles (Jun 13, 2008)

Red lipstick looks fantastic on you!


----------



## KellyBean (Jun 13, 2008)

Stunning! And I lol'd at the tomato joke


----------



## glassy girl (Jun 13, 2008)

Wow ur fotd and this tut have been amazing lately u look beautifulllll


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 13, 2008)

ohh i love it! very summery


----------



## contrabassoon (Jun 13, 2008)

omg it's soo glamorous! I'm gonna have to try it!


----------



## Myranda (Jun 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *florabundance* 

 
_amazing tutorial and you are just so beautiful. and so is the little baby up there!_

 
These could be my words!
I think you're stunning!


----------



## piyi (Jun 14, 2008)

so cute!!


----------



## sonya214 (Jun 15, 2008)

so so sooo pretty!!!


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 15, 2008)

Wow..can you ever ROCK Red girl! I love pure vanity & it looks stunning on you. I love your smile too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'm going to get Frankly Scarlet after seeing this - Thanks


----------



## blazeno.8 (Jun 16, 2008)

Wow, I just love how this look opens your eyes!  I'll be sure to try the shape sometime!


----------



## nunu (Jun 16, 2008)

love it


----------



## HeartsANDkisses (Jun 16, 2008)

HOT! I love the final look, you look like a mannequin! i.e. flawless


----------



## Ciara (Jun 17, 2008)

this tutorial is hott!!!!
just like that lipstick  =]


----------



## NicksWifey (Jun 17, 2008)

I love this tut! I always love to see looks from you! You have the most beautiful smile!


----------



## finess2317 (Jun 18, 2008)

love it!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Jun 18, 2008)

very very pretty.. i love it


----------



## pretebrowneyes (Jun 19, 2008)

beautiful lips....great tut!


----------



## neezer (Jun 22, 2008)

Thank you everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and yay someone got the tomato joke lol


----------



## moonlit (Jun 23, 2008)

the red looks nice on u


----------



## Naxiaa30 (Jun 24, 2008)

WOW... that lip color is stunning on you. I don't think i could pull it off as well.....I am more a Fresh Morracan kind of gurl. But I love the gold pigments!!! MAC PRO  here i come!!!


----------



## shell12367 (Jun 24, 2008)

so very pretty!


----------



## trammie (Jun 24, 2008)

OMG it looks amazing! Your skin looks awesome, no flaws whatsover and the eyes are gorgeous! great job!


----------



## Evey (Jun 26, 2008)

you look beautiful! You really wear red lipstick well!


----------



## pichima (Jun 26, 2008)

you're suuuper cute!!!


----------



## hooxxknew (Jun 26, 2008)

awesome tut!


----------



## stephie06 (Jun 27, 2008)

you are gorgeous!!! great job!


----------



## neezer (Jun 27, 2008)

Thank you soooo much everyone


----------



## vogueBLACK (Jul 4, 2008)

Beautiful! You have such a lovely face. I enjoyed this tut!


----------



## Geraldine (Jul 4, 2008)

OMG! you are so pretty! and the camera loves you.


----------



## xquizite (Jul 4, 2008)

u look gorgeous! an ur skins looks amazing!


----------



## starxrie1 (Jul 5, 2008)

your skin is so beautiful... absolutely stunning...


----------



## Patricia (Jul 5, 2008)

i love this!!!


----------



## macface (Jul 13, 2008)

Beautiful


----------



## ChanelAddicted (Jul 15, 2008)

That red is gorgeous on you! And you have beautiful skin


----------



## babiid0llox (Jul 17, 2008)

Love this look absolutely stunning! You're beautiful by the way 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehe!


----------



## angyca (Jul 29, 2008)

wow!  your skin is so pretty!  you are glowing girl!  :]  I absolutely love your tutorial!  :]


----------



## cuiran (Jul 29, 2008)

Great tut! Love this look!!!


----------



## grlygrlnyc (Aug 6, 2008)

OMG this look is beautiful!!! Thanxs for the great tut!!


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Aug 6, 2008)

wow red lipstick
looks great on you

ur so cuute


----------



## nubianremedy5 (Nov 15, 2008)

Really Cute..love That Red!


----------



## pinkstar (Nov 18, 2008)

You look like a bombshell!


----------



## WhippedCrm (Nov 19, 2008)

WOW I love your look~simply gorgeous!


----------



## TIERAsta (Nov 20, 2008)

I love the glitter! And OMGosh, your skin is flawless!


----------



## yummy411 (Nov 20, 2008)

port red and pure vanity is hot!! thanks for sharing!


----------



## Holly (Nov 20, 2008)

Gorgeous! Those lips are hotttt!


----------



## cuddle x bear (Nov 22, 2008)

i'm really digging that eye combination and that red lip is AMAZING in you


----------



## jdepp_84 (Dec 9, 2008)

I love your lashes


----------

